# Question in Reference Pastisol Paper



## rashid04 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope I am posting this in the right forum. I would like to know what is the name of that special that is used to screen print Pastisol transfers on, as well as where can blank sheets of it can be purchase?

I am in the process trying to start screen my own one color Pastisol transfers.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

the cold peel paper is called Transfert 75


----------



## rashid04 (Dec 13, 2011)

Where can I purchase this type I paper, as well as do they sell it in rolls or sheets.


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

I know Ryonet has the paper in sheets. It's pretty cheap too. I haven't looked into where else to get it because it was cheap enough to just buy a few thousand sheets when we got it and haven't used it all up yet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ace also sells papers http://acescreensupply.com/index.php?cPath=137


----------



## rashid04 (Dec 13, 2011)

Could you please forward me a link to there site for that paper, because I google the name and it kept referring to silk screen classes.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Google ryonet transfer paper, 2nd link down.


----------

